# Galway 45000 Euros annum salary



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi 

Is 45000 euro salary decent for a married couple looking to rent a studio, mostly cook meals at home with occasional eating out and drinking ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

13k a month?

You'll struggle.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

13k . What do you mean ?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

vivaciouswacky said:


> 13k . What do you mean ?


He meant your salary in AED.

The salary for an indian family with no kids (I assumed that, since you're looking for a studio) is good.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're asking about a job in Galway, Ireland, then that salary will definitely let you live comfortably.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh thank you very much ! How much would it cost on an average, monthly ? A studio apartment in the city + utilities + car rental + weekends eating out and drinking . A decent not so fancy lifestyle !


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea, but I lived very comfortably in a 1 bedroom apartment in a more expensive city (I'm assuming anyway) on a lower salary than that.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Rental rates are fairly flexible in Ireland generally, as there's still a fair bit standing empty after the crash. Galway is a bit different though as it's a student city, so there's a bit more competition for rental. 

Anywhere from 6-800 a month for a 1 bedroom flat. There aren't a huge supply of studios in Ireland. Have a look at daft.ie for benchmarking.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very much.
How much do you think (monthly) would be required to have a decent happy life in Galway? I know it is very relative, but a rough estimate/split up is appreciated. 



Balla Boy said:


> Rental rates are fairly flexible in Ireland generally, as there's still a fair bit standing empty after the crash. Galway is a bit different though as it's a student city, so there's a bit more competition for rental.
> 
> Anywhere from 6-800 a month for a 1 bedroom flat. There aren't a huge supply of studios in Ireland. Have a look at daft.ie for benchmarking.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

vivaciouswacky said:


> Thank you very much.
> How much do you think (monthly) would be required to have a decent happy life in Galway? I know it is very relative, but a rough estimate/split up is appreciated.


You're a bit simple aren't you. Why on earth would you post such questions in a DUBAI forum and not an Ireland forum?

Ah well, I'm sure you'll find so many kindred spirits in Ireland.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> You're a bit simple aren't you. Why on earth would you post such questions in a DUBAI forum and not an Ireland forum?
> 
> Ah well, I'm sure you'll find so many kindred spirits in Ireland.


There's no Ireland forum on this site but a lot of Irish people on the Dubai forum so that could be the reason why.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

'The Rascal ' Seemed quite thick, that's the reason why I didn't take time to respond ! Nevertheless you are spot on !


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Couldn't tell you to be honest - I haven't lived in Ireland for years. But the average salary in Ireland is 35,600 euros. If you're a single income household on 45k you'll have to live fairly sensibly. 

Have a look here for some living costs:

Cost of Living in Galway. Updated Prices Jun 2015.


Good luck! It's a lovely part of the world, and I'd be a very happy man if I could wonder into Tig Coili for a pint and a session tonight.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for providing me with that link. I am obviously not comparing Dubai with Ireland in terms of compensations / cost of living etc. But, I have received a wonderful opportunity to work for an employer based out of Galway and I am sure Ireland is going to be a fantastic place to live and work ! 



Balla Boy said:


> Couldn't tell you to be honest - I haven't lived in Ireland for years. But the average salary in Ireland is 35,600 euros. If you're a single income household on 45k you'll have to live fairly sensibly.
> 
> Have a look here for some living costs:
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't contribute on costs etc but speaking as someone who thinks Ireland is the most beautiful country in the world, I'd say go for it 

My son and I spent a week in Ireland last year and we keep thinking of going back.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Another useful website for cost of living comparison is Numbeo Cost of Living

It is a decent tool, with numbers in the right ballpark for a few cities I know about.


----------



## Barry1977 (Mar 2, 2015)

I took a look at a tax calculator from deloitte, your after tax income based on your wife not working will be approx 36,415 euro, so 700 odd per week, assuming no pensions no BIK on company car etc. As mentioned above rent will be 600 - 900 odd per month paid in advance with a one month deposit being the norm. daft dot ie or myhome dot ie are best sites for finding accommodation. Rent in cities is increasing at the moment. 
Car tax 544 for 1.6l car
Insurance approx 60e per month (will vary depending on age and no claims history)
Petrol (I'll check tomorrow)
Cinema Approx 9e per adult

More to follow tomorrow. If you have any specific questions I'll try to answer them (In a more structured manner)


----------



## Barry1977 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry about the delay
Petrol Approx €1.40 per litre
6 x 330ml Beck Non Alc bottles €5.50
2 litre milk €1.79
Chicken Caesar salad in restaurant €15.5
Medication is very expensive compared to UK or other European countries. 
7 day bus ticket for approximately 30 miles journey from Dublin approx €60. If you have any requests for prices let me know.


----------



## Barry1977 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'd say that €45k would allow for a comfortable life. You'll be able to get by but that would be it. Rental costs are rising especially in Dublin and to a lesser extent in Galway, Cork, Limerick cities and the Greater Dublin area. Countering this the government are expected to produce a give away budget this Autumn to help with the looming election. Will the Greek issue cause problems with the cost of Irish debt repayments? I don't know


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Never mind that, why on earth would anyone buy Non-alcoholic beer??


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Never mind that, why on earth would anyone buy Non-alcoholic beer??


That saves 5.50 euro a day then


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you like rain, Do you like the cold, Do you like the Irish, have you seen the film Snatch, Have you experienced rain that goes side ways, rain that comes up from the ground, Do you wish to never see sun and just grey clouds. 

If any of the answers are no, do not go

hahaa


----------



## Barry1977 (Mar 2, 2015)

Galway reached 22 degrees C last week. BUT there was rain


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Barry1977 said:


> Galway reached 22 degrees C last week. BUT there was rain



Woah 22 C - Easy Tiger.

I bet your health care was over run by pasty sun burnt Irish!


----------

